# Still bleeding (heavily) 7 weeks after miscarriage



## Sportsgal

Hi everyone. I am new to posting to the site, but visited frequently during my pregnancy experience. I was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage at what I thought was 12 weeks; the baby stopped growing at around 8 weeks. I opted for the Cytotec pills to be inserted on Jan 21 because I didn't really want an invasive procedure done. The pills worked quickly and I thought everything was going well. I did my follow-up appts with the requisite blood work and everything was more or less clear in the uterus and my hCG levels were falling satisfactorily. 

On Feb 9, I experienced very, very heavy bleeding with lots of clots. The nurse said that this was probably my first period after my miscarriage. I thought she was right; however, I continued bleeding. Not a lot, but enough to wear a liner. I wasn't at all concerned until a week ago (after a 3 hour plane flight), I started with another round of very heavy bleeding (soaking multiple pads in 2-3 hour period) to be followed by another two one week later after my return flight home. I rationalized that it must be something to do with the plane flight and the elevation, cabin pressure, etc. I went to the Dr just to be sure. He immediately suggested a D&C, but ordered an ultrasound anyway. The ultrasound showed no tissue left in my uterus. My hCG levels were at 6, still, 7 weeks after the miscarriage...???

He cancelled the procedure, but suggested that I monitor the bleeding for the next week. Yesterday, I experienced another bout of very heavy bleeding with lots of clots, but today, there has been nothing. I am so confused and don't know what I should do. I want to get pregnant again, but it seems as if this process is never ending.

Has anyone had a similar experience and, if so, what did you do?

Thanks so much for reading and considering. : ) I look forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## MightyMom

I haven't had any experience, but I have read about women who had remnant placenta left. When your body figures out how to pass what very small amount of tissue is left you'll bleed normally again. A D&C would be a quick solution, but I hope your body can do it naturally on its own before you need that. Hope you feel better, bleeding all the time is fatigueing. :-(


----------



## Sportsgal

Thanks so much. I appreciate the feedback and sympathy. I have been good so far today, so I'm crossing my fingers that it's all over! : )


----------



## MightyMom

I'll cross my fingers for you! ;-)


----------



## mowat

Wow. I'm sort of going through something similar. I had a missed miscarriage in October, tried the pills, but eventually had a d&c in November. In February I had to have another d&c after I had bleeding for more than 4 weeks. NOw I've been bleeding since the surgery (2 1/2 weeks). My levels have been dropping, but I don't understand this bleeding. So frustrating! I feel your pain. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Sportsgal

mowat, I am so sorry to hear that you're going through all of that. Please know that you have my deepest sympathy and empathy. : ) I hope your levels continue to drop so that your body can get back to normal. What is your doctor saying about the levels dropping so slowly? Don't they have some sort of pill that can aid in stopping the bleeding? I think I read something about that... 

I hope everything gets better for you soon. You're right - very frustrating, indeed!


----------

